# 5 FOTDs - smokey, vampy, bright and neutrals!



## Zoffe (May 5, 2008)

1st: Another vampy look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















I used: 
Face: 
GOSH Velvet touch foundation primer mixed with MAC Prep+Prime SPF 50 
Lancome Teint Idole "010" foundation 
White Stargazer powder 

Eyes: 
ArtDeco eyeshadow base 
Probably GOSH "Fox" effect powder. Could have been MAC Flammable paint + MAC Mi'Lady 
Black Rimmel e/s 
GOSH #244 e/s (shimmery white) 
MAC Blacktrack f/l 
Diorshow blackout mascara 

Cheeks: 
GOSH "Fox" effect powder 

Lips 
Rimmel "024 Red Diva" lipliner 
MAC New York Apple l/s 
GOSH "Fox" effect powder 

2nd look: Peachy-melon? ;D
























I used: 
Face: 
Same as above 

Eyes: 
ArtDeco eyeshadow base 
MAC Paradisco e/s 
MAC Melon pigment 
MAC Beauty Marked e/s 
MAC Humid e/s 
MAC Vanilla pigment 
Wet'n'Wild brown liquid eyeliner 
Diorshow blackshow mascara 

Cheeks: 
MAC Peachykeen blush 

Lips: 
Elizabeth Arden "Peach Parfait" shine pops 

3rd look: Smokey silvers.  I only got one decent picture of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I didn't wear foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








4th look: Nowel twist












I used: 

Face: 
Same as the first 

Eyes: 
ArtDeco e/s base 
MAC Nowel Twist e/s 
MAC Woodwinked e/s 
MAC Satin Taupe e/s 
MAC Phloof! e/s 
MAC Blacktrack f/l 
Diorshow blackout mascara 

Cheeks: 
MAC Emote blush 
Probably MAC Peachykeen blush 

Lips: 
MAC "Lamé" l/s 
MAC "Star nova" l/g 

5th look: Bright green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























Used: 
Face: 
Same as first 

Eyes: 
ArtDeco eyeshadow base 
MAC Pharaoh paint pot 
Makeup Store Extreme e/s 
MAC Newly Minted e/s 
MAC Juxt e/s 
MAC Vanilla pigment 
Maybe some MAC Gorgeous Gold e/s 
MAC Aqualine lll 
MAC Violet pigment (under eyes in some of the pictures)
GOSH white kohl pencil 

Cheeks: 
MAC Sweet William creme blush 
MAC Light Flush MSF 

Lips: 
MAC Babied laquer


----------



## Lily_Lyla (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 5 FOTDs*

Gorgeous!

You have very interestingly and uniquely shaped lips =]


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 5, 2008)

Fantastic looks!


----------



## indaco (May 5, 2008)

the 1st..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ....gorgeous...


Hélas! le poison et le glaive
M'ont pris en dédain et m'ont dit:
«Tu n'es pas digne qu'on t'enlève
À ton esclavage maudit,
Imbécile! — de son empire
Si nos efforts te délivraient,
Tes baisers ressusciteraient
Le cadavre de ton vampire!»


----------



## Amaranth (May 5, 2008)

Awesome looks! I especially like the first and last...I like dramatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, what colour is that green in the last one? Is that just Pharaoh PP under Newly Minted? It's so vibrant and pretty, and I have both those colours so I could totally do it...if that IS what it is.


----------



## cakeandmartinis (May 5, 2008)

Theyre all fantastic, my favorite is the green one, so fun!


----------



## RobinG (May 5, 2008)

Very pretty I really love the first and last one.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 5, 2008)

*~*I love the second one!!*~*


----------



## Trista (May 5, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## amber_j (May 5, 2008)

I like the vampy look. It's actually really cute and cheeky. Love it!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2008)

Oooooh so pretty! My favorites are the Smokey Silver and the Bright Green! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I loooove your lips!


----------



## ashleeblack (May 5, 2008)

they are all stellar...

my faves are the vampy/melon though...


----------



## persephonewillo (May 5, 2008)

love the vampy and bright green looks!


----------



## n_c (May 5, 2008)

Love, love love the first one! Your lips look amazing


----------



## Bonbonroz (May 5, 2008)

All these looks are so pretty!!


----------



## Briar (May 5, 2008)

Oh my, these are all gorgeous but the "vamp" is fantastic!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 5, 2008)

Amazing looks!


----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2008)

OMG I love this look!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 5, 2008)

OMG The first and the last are to die for.

The first one makes me want Mi'lady SOOOOOOOOOO badly.

I just love the green with the violet on the bottom.

You're one of my faves by far!


----------



## janwa09 (May 5, 2008)

Wow these are amazing looks!! The 2nd one's my favourite


----------



## christineeee_ (May 5, 2008)

gorgeous looks!! the first look is my fave!!


----------



## kimmy (May 5, 2008)

you are SO adorable! i love the vampy look on you.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 5, 2008)

Fantastic looks...you are soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 5, 2008)

I Don't Know Whch I Like The Most!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 5, 2008)

All are slamming freaking hot!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful as always!!!!!


----------



## hr44 (May 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness.. I love all your FOTD's. The vampire look is fab and man that bright green look really pops out your eyes! Gorgeous!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 6, 2008)

Wow, you are so pretty! Love the second look.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 6, 2008)

Great looks, the 5th one is my favourite one


----------



## Zoffe (May 7, 2008)

Thank you so, so much everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_Awesome looks! I especially like the first and last...I like dramatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, what colour is that green in the last one? Is that just Pharaoh PP under Newly Minted? It's so vibrant and pretty, and I have both those colours so I could totally do it...if that IS what it is._

 
The bright green on the lid is Pharaoh + Extreme (bright green eyeshadow from Makeup Store). Newly Minted is a bit darker - I used that in the crease


----------



## Moonspell (May 7, 2008)

I like both looks especially the last one <3
I love your new hairstyle, very very nice


----------



## Jot (May 8, 2008)

fab - second and last are my favs


----------



## Zoffe (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moonspell* 

 
_I like both looks especially the last one <3
I love your new hairstyle, very very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_fab - second and last are my favs_

 
Thank you both


----------



## smellyocheese (May 9, 2008)

your FOTDs are beautiful as always!


----------



## Jade1012 (May 30, 2008)

all of them are absolutely GORGEOUS but the first one (Vampy) and the last one got alot of "OOO La-la's" at work when I did them both. Vampy took no time at all to do but the green eye.... took me a long time and it DID NOT look as good as yours I thought. Lol, thanks for the wonderful ideas and I love the Sharkskin- Old Gold look... that has very quickly become an all time favorite of mine. TY TY TY!!!!!!!! Can you do a You Tube tut on the green eye? I would worship you FOREVER if you did!


----------



## jmthoreson (May 30, 2008)

WOW! All of your looks are amazing. The first is just gorgeous and I am so envious of your milky skin tone! However, that green eye is one of the prettiest green looks I have ever seen. I am speechless, it is that amazing.


----------



## Sushi. (May 31, 2008)

I love the last one, your lips look so nice


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 31, 2008)

I really really like the last one!


----------



## LindseySullivan (May 31, 2008)

*Re: 5 FOTDs*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_Gorgeous!

You have very interestingly and uniquely shaped lips =]_

 
You have the same mouth shape as my 2 month old daughter.  Looks like she'll end up with a pretty smile


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2008)

Gorgeous.  I like them all and can't choose between them.


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 31, 2008)

You are just sooooooo PRETTY!!!!!

I love the 1st & last looks best but all are gorgeous


----------



## Zoffe (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_your FOTDs are beautiful as always!_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade1012* 

 
_all of them are absolutely GORGEOUS but the first one (Vampy) and the last one got alot of "OOO La-la's" at work when I did them both. Vampy took no time at all to do but the green eye.... took me a long time and it DID NOT look as good as yours I thought. Lol, thanks for the wonderful ideas and I love the Sharkskin- Old Gold look... that has very quickly become an all time favorite of mine. TY TY TY!!!!!!!! Can you do a You Tube tut on the green eye? I would worship you FOREVER if you did!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
wow, thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll do a tutorial on the green look as soon as I get the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really busy with exams and have a few other requests too so I'm not sure when I'm able to do it but I definately will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmthoreson* 

 
_WOW! All of your looks are amazing. The first is just gorgeous and I am so envious of your milky skin tone! However, that green eye is one of the prettiest green looks I have ever seen. I am speechless, it is that amazing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, THANK YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_I love the last one, your lips look so nice_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_I really really like the last one!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindseySullivan* 

 
_You have the same mouth shape as my 2 month old daughter.  Looks like she'll end up with a pretty smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Gorgeous.  I like them all and can't choose between them._

 
Hehe, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_You are just sooooooo PRETTY!!!!!

I love the 1st & last looks best but all are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 










You're always so sweet! Thank you


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 1, 2008)

wow, all of them are so hot!


----------



## Marijka (Jun 1, 2008)

You look so gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## piN.up (Jun 4, 2008)

I really love the first one!!!! Vampy look is so Hot!! But the 3rd look is beautiful too!


----------



## concertina (Jun 4, 2008)

All are fab but I am in *LOVE* with the green one!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok this is rather funny (at least to me anyway) I'm sitting here with my laptop in my bathroom trying to find some insperation for silvers/light/dark blues and low and behold the one that you only got one good pic out of is pretty much the direction I wanted to go in heh.

They are all as usual perfection. I really love the green!

And on a side note I have about 25 empty MAC e/s I get to take to the store today and splurge woohoo!!


----------



## mslitta (Jun 5, 2008)

I love all of the looks but I must say that my fav is the 1st one. It fits you so well and you wear it well also.


----------



## makeupbynina (Oct 7, 2011)

Love your overall look. Very retro. I love all your looks. The vampy and neutral are my favorite. Post more looks. Great insperation.


----------



## katred (Oct 7, 2011)

Love that first look in particular!


----------



## pocketmouse (Oct 9, 2011)

I adore these! My favorites are the peachy 2nd look, and the bright green look, but they're all lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



	I need to get Melon pigment..


----------



## orchid1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gorgeous looks I can't decide wich is better, they all are beautiful... And you are cute


----------



## ivcika (Oct 10, 2011)

last look is great very fresh


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 13, 2011)

I love the first one! you have an amazing skin! so jealous


----------



## Sleepykat (Nov 24, 2011)

The bright green is great with your eye color.


----------

